# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A jeni fetar? (Vetëm për shqiptarët e Kosovës)

## Edvin83

Megjithëse është hapur një sondazh i tillë këtu, dhe regjistrimi i popullsisë në Shqipëri nxori më shumë se 70% të popullsisë jofetare, ka prentendime nga disa anëtarë të këtij forumi se shqiptarët e Kosovës janë shumë fetarë.

Prandaj dua të di:

A jeni fetar? Përgjigjuni vetëm nëse jeni nga Kosova ose banoni në Kosovë.

----------


## Milkway

Zero fetar  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ane

Aspak fetare!

----------


## Le dévoué

> Megjithëse është hapur një sondazh i tillë këtu, dhe regjistrimi i popullsisë në Shqipëri nxori më shumë se 70% të popullsisë jofetare, ka prentendime nga disa anëtarë të këtij forumi se shqiptarët e Kosovës janë shumë fetarë.
> 
> Prandaj dua të di:
> 
> A jeni fetar? Përgjigjuni vetëm nëse jeni nga Kosova ose banoni në Kosovë.


E nese rezulton se jan fetar, çfar do t'besh ti ? Do ti vrasësh apo do t'i debosh per n'Arabi ?

PS: A je normal ti, shoku "edwin" ?

----------


## Edvin83

> E nese rezulton se jan fetar, çfar do t'besh ti ? Do ti vrasësh apo do t'i debosh per n'Arabi ?
> 
> PS: A je normal ti, shoku "edwin" ?


? Nuk jam une ai qe po pretendoj. Perderisa e njoh Kosoven mire, dua te hedh poshte pohimet e disa personave si Angmokio etj. qe me thone se Kosova eshte krejtesisht fetare. Ne Arabi do te debohen vetem ata qe duan te na e zhdukin gjuhen e zakonet tona, e te na imponojne zakone arabe.

----------


## Le dévoué

> ? Nuk jam une ai qe po pretendoj. Perderisa e njoh Kosoven mire, dua te hedh poshte pohimet e disa personave si Angmokio etj. qe me thone se Kosova eshte krejtesisht fetare. Ne Arabi do te debohen vetem ata qe duan te na e zhdukin gjuhen e zakonet tona, e te na imponojne zakone arabe.


Qetesoi nervat, se askush nuk don ta humb gjuhen tende e gjuhen time.
Kosova eshte shtet laik, edhe n'qofshin 100% praktikues. 

Nese je praktikues, nuk te ben kriminel dhe mos merr ho keshtu, e t'a besh armik çdo shqiptar pa te ber asnje faj ty ! Beri thirrje mendjes, e pusho pakes.

----------


## Pa_doreza2

*Aspak fetare*

----------


## Orteku

Aspak , dhe të gjithë të njohurit dhe familjaret e mi , nuk janë .
Feja e shqiptarit është shqiptaria.

----------


## Gon!

Ka ateist ne Kosove, por jane nje pakic, te cilet u bene ateist jo per shkak se studiuan shume dhe u bene 'te ndritur', por ata  rane ne trag te rrymes ateiste te disa shqipetareve te shqiperise ne pergjithesi nepermjet internetit dhe forumeve te ndryshme dhe disa te dikurshem ishin viktim e ideologjise Enveriste, te ciles vetem zerin ia kiishin ndegjuar.. Per ndryshe, shumice te shqipetareve ne Kosove jane besimtar, te civilizuar dhe me kultur te larte... Problem na ka mbetur vetem papunesia, e cila dita dites vyshket dhe Kosova po gjallerohet sa me teper, po perparon me hapa te ngadalshem, por te sigurt, perkunder pushtetaseve dibidusa qe kemi.. Eshte kenaqesi te jetosh ne Kosove, ka plote gjalleri, ndjehet fryma tolerante tek cdo njeri e cfare te them tjeter. Jam krenar qe jam shqipetar, ketu kam lindur, ketu jetoj, ne token e te pareve te mi, ne Dardanin time dhe ketu ne emer te Zotit do te vdes. 

Ps. Ti a deshiron te helmosh edhe poppullin e Kosoves me fryma te ndryshme qe shkaktojne vetem jo-stabilitet dhe percarje ne mes vellau vellaut?! Madje dhe naiv tregohesh, kinse zdi gje per shqipetaret e Kosoves dhe pyet me kureshtje!

Vellezer dhe motra shqipetare qe jetoni ne Kosove, mos ia lejoni vetes te bieni ne keso lloj gracka te ngritura nga soji i ketij njeriu qe ka hapur kete teme...

----------


## Drenica 97

JO................... :me dylbi:  po besoj ne nje fuqi ............... :me dylbi:

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> Ka ateist ne Kosove, por jane nje pakic, te cilet u bene ateist jo per shkak se studiuan shume dhe u bene 'te ndritur', por ata  rane ne trag te rrymes ateiste te disa shqipetareve te shqiperise ne pergjithesi nepermjet internetit dhe forumeve te ndryshme dhe disa te dikurshem ishin viktim e ideologjise Enveriste, te ciles vetem zerin ia kiishin ndegjuar.. Per ndryshe, shumice te shqipetareve ne Kosove jane besimtar, te civilizuar dhe me kultur te larte... Problem na ka mbetur vetem papunesia, e cila dita dites vyshket dhe Kosova po gjallerohet sa me teper, po perparon me hapa te ngadalshem, por te sigurt, perkunder pushtetaseve dibidusa qe kemi.. Eshte kenaqesi te jetosh ne Kosove, ka plote gjalleri, ndjehet fryma tolerante tek cdo njeri e cfare te them tjeter. Jam krenar qe jam shqipetar, ketu kam lindur, ketu jetoj, ne token e te pareve te mi, ne Dardanin time dhe ketu ne emer te Zotit do te vdes. 
> 
> Ps. Ti a deshiron te helmosh edhe poppullin e Kosoves me fryma te ndryshme qe shkaktojne vetem jo-stabilitet dhe percarje ne mes vellau vellaut?! Madje dhe naiv tregohesh, kinse zdi gje per shqipetaret e Kosoves dhe pyet me kureshtje!
> 
> Vellezer dhe motra shqipetare qe jetoni ne Kosove, mos ia lejoni vetes te bieni ne keso lloj gracka te ngritura nga soji i ketij njeriu qe ka hapur kete teme...


O Gon, me qe te paskam vendas, ja edhe nje ndihme e vogel nga une ne postimin tim pasus.

Te pershendes Gon.

----------


## Sami Hyseni

Kush je ti qe pyet? Kush je ti qe ne duhet te japim pergjigje (llogari) ty? Kush....? Kush....?

Se kush je ketu, ne virtualitet, une e di...me intereson se kush je ne realitet....

----------


## derjansi

ku e keni friken ju fetaret per ket pytje

ky asht ni sondash i thjesht si qindra te tjer ne ket forum po deshet pergjigjuni po nuk deshet mos u pergjigjni

heu kto dun me dit se kush asht njeri dhe ne jeten e perditshme

----------


## Sami Hyseni

> ku e keni friken ju fetaret per ket pytje
> 
> ky asht ni sondash i thjesht si qindra te tjer ne ket forum po deshet pergjigjuni po nuk deshet mos u pergjigjni
> 
> heu kto dun me dit se kush asht njeri dhe ne jeten e perditshme


Po mire pse po i intereson atij, a ka mundesi ta dijme.

Ta hapi edhe  une nje sondazh tani, se kush eshte "gomar"?

----------


## angmokio

> ? Nuk jam une ai qe po pretendoj. Perderisa e njoh Kosoven mire, dua te hedh poshte pohimet e disa personave si Angmokio etj. qe me thone se Kosova eshte krejtesisht fetare. Ne Arabi do te debohen vetem ata qe duan te na e zhdukin gjuhen e zakonet tona, e te na imponojne zakone arabe.


Zakonet Islame ke 500 vjet qe i ndjek . Kosova jo qe ka shume fetare por i ke 90% Muslimane. Kjo eshte ajo qe ta heq trurin fare ty  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Gon!

> ku e keni friken ju fetaret per ket pytje
> 
> ky asht ni sondash i thjesht si qindra te tjer ne ket forum po deshet pergjigjuni po nuk deshet mos u pergjigjni
> 
> heu kto dun me dit se kush asht njeri dhe ne jeten e perditshme


A punon ndoj gje ti?!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## derjansi

> Po mire pse po i intereson atij, a ka mundesi ta dijme.
> 
> Ta hapi edhe  une nje sondazh tani, se kush eshte "gomar"?


mor po ku po te prish pun ty e kam llafin?  apo keni tute se skan mu dal shifrat sikur doni ju?

per deri sa nuk ka shkelje te rregullores edhe ti munesh me cel cka do lloj sondazhi qe ke qef ndash me magar ndash me pela ndash me mushka.

----------


## derjansi

> A punon ndoj gje ti?!


un prashis ara t hallkut se vet skam tok.

----------


## Edvin83

> Ka ateist ne Kosove, por jane nje pakic, te cilet u bene ateist jo per shkak se studiuan shume dhe u bene 'te ndritur', por ata  rane ne trag te rrymes ateiste te disa shqipetareve te shqiperise ne pergjithesi nepermjet internetit dhe forumeve te ndryshme dhe disa te dikurshem ishin viktim e ideologjise Enveriste, te ciles vetem zerin ia kiishin ndegjuar.. Per ndryshe, shumice te shqipetareve ne Kosove jane besimtar, te civilizuar dhe me kultur te larte... Problem na ka mbetur vetem papunesia, e cila dita dites vyshket dhe Kosova po gjallerohet sa me teper, po perparon me hapa te ngadalshem, por te sigurt, perkunder pushtetaseve dibidusa qe kemi.. Eshte kenaqesi te jetosh ne Kosove, ka plote gjalleri, ndjehet fryma tolerante tek cdo njeri e cfare te them tjeter. Jam krenar qe jam shqipetar, ketu kam lindur, ketu jetoj, ne token e te pareve te mi, ne Dardanin time dhe ketu ne emer te Zotit do te vdes. 
> 
> Ps. Ti a deshiron te helmosh edhe poppullin e Kosoves me fryma te ndryshme qe shkaktojne vetem jo-stabilitet dhe percarje ne mes vellau vellaut?! Madje dhe naiv tregohesh, kinse zdi gje per shqipetaret e Kosoves dhe pyet me kureshtje!
> 
> Vellezer dhe motra shqipetare qe jetoni ne Kosove, mos ia lejoni vetes te bieni ne keso lloj gracka te ngritura nga soji i ketij njeriu qe ka hapur kete teme...


Haha, d.m.th. Enveri i paska bërë shqiptarët ateistë  :ngerdheshje:  Hajgare e fortë kjo! Ateist apo agnostik bohesh kur studion dhe merr informacion mbi atë që të rrethon. Kur lexon vetëm përrallat me babagjysha të vitit të ri, kuptohet që do të besosh gjëra të tjera.

Po ta kishe lexuar postimin tim që shoqëronte sondazhin, nuk do të bëje këto komente e pyetje që ke bërë më lart. Po e përsëris edhe një herë: disa fetarë këtu në forum kanë thënë që kombi shqiptar është me shumicë dërrmuese fetare, por janë shqiptarët e Shqipërisë ata që nuk janë fetarë, kurse ata të Kosovës janë të gjithë fetare. Meqë e njoh mirë Kosovën siç të thashë, desha që t'ia bëj fakt të kryer angmokios me shokë duke u nisur nga rezultatet e votimit këtu në forum, që siç e prisja, tregojnë realitetin. 

O burr i dheut, nuk ka popull t'Kosovs, ka popull shqiptar. Ça përçarje futka një pyetje që ti e të tjerët i keni dhanë përgjigje në regjistrimin e popullsisë n'Kosovë?

----------


## zANë

> Megjithëse është hapur një sondazh i tillë këtu, dhe regjistrimi i popullsisë në Shqipëri nxori më shumë se 70% të popullsisë jofetare, ka prentendime nga disa anëtarë të këtij forumi se shqiptarët e Kosovës janë shumë fetarë.
> 
> Prandaj dua të di:
> 
> A jeni fetar? Përgjigjuni vetëm nëse jeni nga Kosova ose banoni në Kosovë.


Nese ka ndonje vend ku toleranca fetare gjen Harmoni ateher eshte Kosova.Pastaj ka qene ne mos gabohem para 5 viteve ne Ruters nje artikul ku fliste pikerisht per fete dhe popullin e Kosoves,ishte shembull Kosova qe te gjithe duhet ta ndiqnin!

P.S.E kam theksuar disa here ketu besoj ne Zot,jam muslimane tradicionalisht edhe pse nuk e praktikoj,dh ene fakt nuk njof ndonej qe e praktikon me perpikmeri ketu :S

----------

